# 2 rabbits free to good home - East Geelong , Australia



## heatherann92 (Jul 18, 2012)

Free to good home, need to go asap as can't look after anymore, they will come with there own cage and food and all accessories, shavings, wormer etc.
Rabbits are very well looked after, Male rabbit has been desexed, and had his first vaccinations.
Female Rabbit has not been desexed, she will need to have her vaccinations done as well as desexed as female rabbits that are not desexed might get ovary cancer. 
Rabbits must stay together as they are very good friends. 
They are very good rabbits and they love a pat, i also have a outdoor cage which they go outside and have a run around, this will be free to go with them.
If intrested, text/call me on 0407894348.


----------

